
Maybe I shouldn't have looked at Elm. Now I cannot “unsee” it - hccampos
https://twitter.com/hugoccampos/status/763380249325346816
======
hccampos
Thought we could maybe get a bit of a discussion started here. I have been
struck by the simplicity and beauty of Elm and now looking back at JS with all
the Redux boilerplate just kind of makes me cringe. What do you guys think?

